# should i be worried?



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

my moots frame is up on ebay, less than 24hrs to go and no bids!!!! :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: 

I do have 24 "watchers"


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> my moots frame is up on ebay, less than 24hrs to go and no bids!!!! :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> I do have 24 "watchers"


It depends what your starting price is.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*1850*

includes fork and headset.


Mootsie said:


> It depends what your starting price is.


----------

